# Chagrin Report... how far up?



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had two already down low. What's the farthest north you have seen or caught so far? Anyone caught at todd, daniels?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Up to the dam area at Daniels.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> Up to the dam area at Daniels.


Thanks mdogs. Confirms I picked a good patch to target tomorrow. I will report how we fare.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck! The water level is really, really low right now (about 80cfs). My advice would be to target specific "holes" that you know may hold fish.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey mark, we better pull a few out or I'm going to be sour I skipped out on the first day of bow season. Haha just kidding. Fishing is enjoyable, catching is a plus.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> Good luck! The water level is really, really low right now (about 80cfs). My advice would be to target specific "holes" that you know may hold fish.


Good advice mdogs. Not going to just meander down throwing everywhere. Going to have to be picky choosing where we stop.

Donnie, go ahead and bow hunt. If I catch, I'll bring you one. If you get a deer, you gotta send me some venison.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

No way I'm letting you catch all the steelies. I'll see you at 730am

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Any luck out there? I went out last week after work and it didn't look like they'd made it down to Mayfield yet. Maybe a few early runners, but I didn't see/catch any.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

TheUkrainian said:


> Any luck out there? I went out last week after work and it didn't look like they'd made it down to Mayfield yet. Maybe a few early runners, but I didn't see/catch any.


Hooked up an lost one. Not for lack of trying though....lol We hit the soccer fields from top to bottom then ventured up into the Chagrin River Park. Was slow and low and didn't hear of much happening today. Time for rain! I haven't even dreamed of them being up in the NCR yet. Maybe after another good rain and some more cool temps, I will have reason to be optimistic.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Not bad. At least you got a bite haha. I'm thinking of heading up there tomorrow morning, haven't been there in a while. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

rt 322.........


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't seen/caught any steelhead by Mayfield the last 3 or 4 times I've went out. Granted I was fishing for bass most of the time, but I did drift some jigs and spawn sacs through some holes.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont know what to tell ya....


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Advise would be nice  haha. It's much easier to drive 3 minutes than drive all the way up to Daniels/Todd Field/Chagrin River Park. haha


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive got some advice, hire steelhead bob - if he takes local clients that is, some guides wont bc the next time they take clients out they tend to find people theyve previously guided fishing in their holes. You can learn alot from a guide over the course of a days fishing


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure I could. It would be nice to hone in my skills and learn some new ones...but, being 2 years out of school, I don't exactly have money to spend on fishing guides... haha. Maybe one day. But until then, I'll just keep checking out YouTube videos, reading books, and seeing what people have to say here.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Stick to nearby the river mouths this time of year. Since the water is so clear fish the hour right after sunrise or right before sunset...and oh yeah, they bite at night ; )


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

TheUkrainian said:


> I'm sure I could. It would be nice to hone in my skills and learn some new ones...but, being 2 years out of school, I don't exactly have money to spend on fishing guides... haha. Maybe one day. But until then, I'll just keep checking out YouTube videos, reading books, and seeing what people have to say here.


Next time im on the chag, ill shoot ya a pm nd you can tag along...


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Kap - that's what I usually do if I head out to the rocky river. But since the chagrin is pretty much in my backyard, its more convenient to head there than go up to Eastlake haha. I'm gonna try and go once or twice though. 

Bob - thanks, i really appreciate it. This is only my 2nd year fishing rivers, so I'm still learning. Luckily most of the guys I've come across are really helpful. It's a bit different than fishing lakes back in michigan. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

